# Renting a car in Mexico from Airport



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Can anyone provide guidance for someone traveling from USA to Mexico and planning to rent a car? The coverage options are confusing. 

Is booking online the safest/easiest option or should I try to get a car at the airport. 


*Below are the coverage options listed with Enterprise, not sure which ones are actually helpful/needed:*
Collision Damage Waiver and Theft Protection
Deductible Protection
Personal Accident Insurance
Roadside Protection
Third Party Liability (this is required)


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

If you rent a car and don't have car insurance, then you would want full coverage waiver from the rental agency. Have not used, but you may want to look into the rental car insurance some credit cards offer as part of their benefits package.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I recently booked online with Hertz through Expedia, for pickup at the CDMX Airport. I chose Hertz because they don’t obligate you to purchase additional insurance IF YOU HAVE PROOF OF COVERAGE for rental cars through your credit card. They will still pressure you/ try to scare you into purchasing additional insurance, but it’s not mandatory. I was advised by Hertz parent company to take proof of rental insurance benefits from my credit card provider to avoid a problem. The credit card insurance does not generally include third party liability, but the rental includes MXN$750,000 of liability’s insurance. You can choose to purchase more liability if you wish. 

I specifically chose Hertz because some friends who visited us in Mexico earlier this year rented with a different agency (can’t remember which) that did not accept their credit card car rental insurance. They were told Hertz was one of the agencies which does accept it, as long as you show proof you have this benefit on your credit card. 

Even though I had made my reservation at a good price through Expedia and had proof of insurance, I still got the high pressure treatment to purchase additional insurance, since that is more lucrative for them. But I stuck to my original plan, got the car, and had no problem. 

I flew into Terminal 1, and finally found the Hertz counter, a ways from international arrivals. When I asked an airport employee where it was, they tried to convince me to go with a different rental agency that would be “cheaper” (but probably would have forced me to buy insurance). I stuck with Hertz. Once I did all the paperwork a shuttle took me to the car lot. The person giving me the car did a thorough inspection and recommended I take pictures or video (with my phone) all the scratches, dents, etc and he marked them all on the paper. When I returned the car, it was straightforward, no new scratches etc, and the shuttle took me to the terminal. Overall a very positive experience. 

I also took my own GPS, which operates via satellite so works even if you don’t have a cell signal. Bookmark the location of the place you pick up the car to find it again, because the maps (including Google maps) were not recognizing the street address.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Very helpful. I see that my Amazon Rewards card does have some coverage!

"Auto Rental Collision Damage Waiver
Decline the rental company’s collision insurance and charge the entire rental cost to your Amazon Rewards Visa Signature Card. Coverage is provided for theft and collision damage for most rental cars in the U.S. and abroad. In the U.S., coverage is secondary to your personal insurance.³"


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> I recently booked online with Hertz through Expedia, for pickup at the CDMX Airport. I chose Hertz because they don’t obligate you to purchase additional insurance IF YOU HAVE PROOF OF COVERAGE for rental cars through your credit card. They will still pressure you/ try to scare you into purchasing additional insurance, but it’s not mandatory. I was advised by Hertz parent company to take proof of rental insurance benefits from my credit card provider to avoid a problem. The credit card insurance does not generally include third party liability, but the rental includes MXN$750,000 of liability’s insurance. You can choose to purchase more liability if you wish.


 I like your suggestion, Ojos, even though I don't often rent a car in Mexico, I've learned that the base rental rate is a teaser. The real gravy for the rent-a-car outfit is the insurance they push, up to 3X the rental rate. So, which CCs offer complimentary car rental insurance _and_ don't stiff you with foreign exchange rate charges? I hate carrying a credit card for specific things that is otherwise unused.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> I like your suggestion, Ojos, even though I don't often rent a car in Mexico, I've learned that the base rental rate is a teaser. The real gravy for the rent-a-car outfit is the insurance they push, up to 3X the rental rate. So, which CCs offer complimentary car rental insurance _and_ don't stiff you with foreign exchange rate charges? I hate carrying a credit card for specific things that is otherwise unused.


At first I didn't think my credit cards had any real benefits (I imagined it would be a premium card where holders pay a high yearly fee). However, when I looked at the details of my go-to credit card, the Amazon Signature VISA card, it lists several perks including Auto Rental Collision Damage Waiver and No foreign transaction fees, among other perks listed here. My Capital One Venture card also has no foreign transaction fees and it's amazing with fraud protection.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just remember that the credit card company does not have Mexican Insurance in its waiver only USA Insurance which is not recognized in Mexico...So say you rent a $20,000 USD car and waive the Mexican Coverage then total the car you would have to pay out of pocket the total amount ( $20,000 USD )before leaving Mexico. Upon return to the USA you would then put in a claim to the CC Company and hope you had all the documentation to get reimbursed....

Bye the way renting at an airport location raises the total about 10% higher.......


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Just remember that the credit card company does not have Mexican Insurance in its waiver only USA Insurance which is not recognized in Mexico...So say you rent a $20,000 USD car and waive the Mexican Coverage then total the car you would have to pay out of pocket the total amount ( $20,000 USD )before leaving Mexico. Upon return to the USA you would then put in a claim to the CC Company and hope you had all the documentation to get reimbursed....
> 
> Bye the way renting at an airport location raises the total about 10% higher.......


This is why renting a car is scary business. I haven't totaled a car in 15 years, I hope next week stays the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Balboa said:


> This is why renting a car is scary business. I haven't totaled a car in 15 years, I hope next week stays the same :fingerscrossed:


Last week I drove from Guadalajara to San Francisco and every town both large and small all seem to have a hectare or two full of crashed vehicles...


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Last week I drove from Guadalajara to San Francisco and every town both large and small all seem to have a hectare or two full of crashed vehicles...


 you should sell car rental insurance part time


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Some credit cards cover Mexico rentals, most do not provide liability coverage, and all host a menu of exclusions. Request a copy of the policy from the applicable credit card issuer and _read the fine print._


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

Mexperience has a good explanation of the rental car coverage options. I usually review before I go each time I go to Mexico. I've rented cars for many years when we travel in Mexico and despite all my worrying and the horror stories, I've never had a problem. Good luck

https://www.mexperience.com


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You find out about the holes in the policicy when you have an accident...so unless you have an accident you really do not know all the exclusion because very few people read the whole policy .


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

*Rental car insurance*

As previously noted, Mexican car rental companies make their money from insurance, especially since Third Party Liability (also called Supplemental Liability Insurance) coverage is (almost) mandatory.

The basic liability insurance included in the rental is insufficient to meet the minimum requirements for almost all (all?) Mexican states. Thus, you MUST pay for this additional liability insurance 'option'. The price varies with the rental company, and only a few mention what that amount is (on their website). i have decided not to rent from any company that does not clearly disclose the cost of this insurance.

IF (and it's a big IF), you can prove that you have a liability policy that covers you in Mexico at the required amounts, you may waive the 'option'. When credit card companies cover rentals, it's for collision and theft. It does NOT cover damage to a third party. Even if you can decline the liability insurance, the rental company will place a VERY large hold on your credit card. (I thought my umbrella policy might cover me, but it doesn't.)

i've been renting frequently at BJX airport (León) and got good service, but it helps to know their 'game' ahead of time.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Better to buy a horse.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I ended renting a car through the help of my concierge at my hotel (the Westin across the street from the Expo). The car rental and full insurance options were less than an initial reservation I had with Hertz (I had to cancel the Hertz reservation because when I arrived at the airport the Hertz people no one was around to hand-over the car. 

I was able to save the 10% airport fee, they brought the car to the hotel, and I was able to drop it off at the hotel and took a cab to airport to avoid the hassle of dealing with the drop off. 

Overall, good experience. It came in handy as we were all over the place and I drove that car multiple times through the barranca.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dogtags said:


> As previously noted, Mexican car rental companies make their money from insurance, especially since Third Party Liability (also called Supplemental Liability Insurance) coverage is (almost) mandatory.
> 
> …


So do the rental companies in the US. On the rare occasions when I rent a car in the US, the cost of insurance doubles the quoted rental price per day. Maybe not necessary if you own and insure a car in the US, but I don't.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

Balboa said:


> This is why renting a car is scary business. I haven't totaled a car in 15 years, I hope next week stays the same :fingerscrossed:


Scientific study: Measure your blood pressure before and after driving a rental in CDMX! 
I'm a small town driver. In the big city I'll do public transport, taxi or Uber, and even then I have to close my eyes or look away from the crazy driving!


----------

